# 10-74 with paint.



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

Happy Halloween !

RTW.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

sick color.. i was thinkin that or green when i do up the ToP


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

It's perfect... wouldn't change a thing...


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

mmm mmm that's nice, been waitin all morning for these pics.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i just got chills


----------



## grunt2960 (Apr 3, 2005)

Wow. Beautiful frame.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

wow, nice color. I like.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

I love it. I've been waiting a long time to see this and it has most undoubtedly fulfilled my expectations. An excellent job well done Rick.:thumbsup:


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

The stand over is going to be so low.


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

whens it gonna be complete?


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Bling!! Bling!! Ooooh, that's hot!! Ricky... how much does she weigh?


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap!


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

Nice!!!!


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

That is awesome rick. Great colour


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> Bling!! Bling!! Ooooh, that's hot!! Ricky... how much does she weigh?


3lbs.10oz.
The drops are sweet, eh ?
R.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

rickthewelder said:


> 3lbs.10oz.
> The drops are sweet, eh ?
> R.


 Thats light! :thumbsup:


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap! oh snap!


straight word.

damn that thing is hot. the dropouts are sick....well done cru

bike looks amazing, everything on that is off the hook. look at the hook, theres actually nothing on it.

now im going to go hang myself because i just said that...later


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow, that's going to be a really cool bike. I can't wait to see pics of the build!! I bet it's going to be fun as hell for park/DJ.


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

rickthewelder said:


> Happy Halloween !
> 
> RTW.


I give it two thumbs up!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh god.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

that's hot....

can we get a shot of the rear triangle looking straight down on it?


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! ew! 

Shoot the bastard who posed for that! Shoot him in his ***** NOW!


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Are you kidding me? I little more than 3 and a half pounds? That weighs, well about as much as the water I carry to school soccer practices.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

wow rick. that frame looks awesome!
and that color makes it pop! i like the hi-gloss. is there a metallic flake in that paint?


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

*I WANT ONE!*


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> that's hot....
> 
> can we get a shot of the rear triangle looking straight down on it?


Sure, and thanks Mike.


----------



## rideak (Jul 24, 2006)

man thats nice i cant wait to see what gonna be put on that frame.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

i just cant stop looking

great job rick


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah, wow, that is extremely light!!! great work Rick.
the rear view is just art! man... now, can't wait to see her built up to finally check out that stance...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

rickthewelder said:


> Sure, and thanks Mike.


damn that looks good....


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

geoffss said:


> I give it two thumbs up!


Let me guess, you went to a Halloween party as Borat ?
Love ya Geoff !!
Rick.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Mike is like Paris Hilton now.

Definitely a good looking frame, and that weight is incredible. Let's see some parts on her.

Really nice job Rick.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

rickthewelder said:


> 3lbs.10oz.
> The drops are sweet, eh ?
> R.


Yeah, the drop outs are rad, if I do say so myself. :thumbsup: Holy crap, 3 lbs 10 oz is insanely light... dirt jumping on this bad boy might feel like dirt jumping on the moon!!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

thats insanely nice...are you planning on making more of these? who will be riding this one? is the parts spec going to be based around DJ'n or street or what? im very interested:crazy:


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

rick, will you be selling any of your frames and if so how much?

i just snapped my frame a little while ago and i am really digin your frames.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

......


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> ......


?????


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

rickthewelder said:


> Let me guess, you went to a Halloween party as Borat ?
> Love ya Geoff !!
> Rick.


Thankfully I was not this dude. I dont think I could ever pull that off :nono: :nono: :nono:

Nazee was supposed to be a naughty cave girl and I would have posted a pic of that instead, but she wussed out at the last minute. She keeps telling me she will get the pic in go-go boots and the x-small t-shirt, I just gotta keep on her about it.

The 10-74 frame looks like lots of fun. How are you going to decide who gets it now?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

OMG it even has holes for a bottle cage! :yikes: 

Very very very nice frame. Have you decided which components it will have yet?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> OMG it even has holes for a bottle cage! :yikes:
> 
> Very very very nice frame. Have you decided which components it will have yet?


ited be hard to fit bottle in there


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

dayum that sick what type of rear tire clearance does it have outta curiosty


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> ited be hard to fit bottle in there


ya no, who here would degrade that hot peice of work with a water bottle?


----------



## d-boy000 (May 12, 2006)

boyfromthelak said:


> dayum that sick what type of rear tire clearance does it have outta curiosty


its 3 inches


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

free rider said:


> ya no, who here would degrade that hot peice of work with a water bottle?


id put a trophy in there, one of the many a frame this nice could win


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

good god that is the best lookign dirt jump frame. looks super solid, id like to have one in steal that way i could beat the living **** otu of it and not care. actually with how well built that frame looks u probl ycoudl anyways. soo much props to you man


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

any news on the 10-74 as of late? tried a build up yet Rick?


----------



## Tag1 (Mar 17, 2006)

Wow, I was following the design/building of this and it has really come out looking top-notch. Nice work!


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

whens it gonna be done?!?!?!


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

don't rush rick . . . 

Putting together a totally beasting trumptastic bike without an unlimited budget is not an art for the impatient! :nono:


----------



## rorydude (Nov 19, 2006)

really really nice frame.


----------

